# Error $0502 when trying to flash crackle tune



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

went to add my crackle tune to my autocal, didn't have enough space so moved the stock tune onto my PC, got this error when trying to flash it. Any ideas? Took BNR 2 weeks just to get the crackle tune(still need a retune for CEL's), hoping I can get some help here since they probably will take some time to respond


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

On the programmer? Make sure ignition is on all the way but not started.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

yeah I tried it with the ignition in all positions, can go try it again though


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Can you flash any tune?


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

no unfortunately


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Per the EFILive forum "Given that error code and the fact is says missing Options it is simply a case of the AutoCal device having not been configured. You need to contact the tuner or workshop who provided you with the AutoCal for resolution"



you can email BNR and they should reply a bit faster, 3-5 days.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

yeah hopefully they do reply soon, I emailed their support and said it was urgent, I don't even care about the crackle tune at this point I just want the CEL's to be gone so the car can run normal


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

If my memory serves me right, that's an error your tuner needs to fix. It has something to do with the formatting of the file. I'm not familiar with BNR's service but Vermont Tuning has great customer service when responding to issues with the Autocal.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah I was emailing them yesterday and they said it was the auth code, they had me redownload the .bbx and set it up, then add the auth key and I added it but it brings up a dialogue box saying “0 received, 0 sent”, they told me click the synchronize button which I did (or else it wouldn’t have given the dialogue box lol) and then they stopped responding


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

good i hate those snap crackle pop burble tunes lol


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

crackle tune or not id like to drive my car without multiple CELs and it in limp mode


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Out of curiosity what is a Crackle tune?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Out of curiosity what is a Crackle tune?


Where it backfires and pops when you let off the gas, sometimes shoots a flame


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Where it backfires and pops when you let off the gas, sometimes shoots a flame


Thanks. I have no idea why anyone would want a backfire. But Too each there own.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

do it for the gram bro! lol


----------

